# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Action >  С.Т.А.Л.К.Е.Р.-Чистое небо

## Nietzsches

Год выпуска: 2008 
Жанр: Action 
Разработчик: GSC Game World 
Издательство: GSC World Publishing 
Платформа: PC 
Системные требования: 

Минимальные 
* Microsoft® Windows® XP(Service Pack 2)/Microsoft® Windows® 2000 SP4 
* Intel Pentium 4 2.0 Ghz / AMD XP 2200+ 
* 512 MB RAM 
* 10 GB свободного места на жестком диске 
* 128 MB DirectX® 8.0 совместимая видеокарта / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 5700 / ATI Radeon® 9600 
* DirectX® 9.0 совместимая звуковая карта 
* LAN/Internet/Cable/DSL для игр по Internet 
* Клавиатура, мышь 

Рекомендуемые 
* Microsoft® Windows® XP/Vista (SP1) 
* Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 / AMD 64 X2 4200+ 
* 2 GB RAM 
* 10 GB свободного места на жестком диске 
* 256 MB DirectX® 9.0c совместимая видеокарта* / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 8800 GT / ATI Radeon® HD 2900 XT 
* DirectX® 9.0 совместимая звуковая карта 
* LAN/Internet/Cable/DSL для игр по Internet 
* Клавиатура, мышь

Описание:
Официальный приквел культового шутера перенесет игрока в 2011 год — ровно за двенадцать месяцев до событий, развернувшихся в оригинальной игре. 

Группа сталкеров впервые подобралась к самому сердцу Зоны — Чернобыльской АЭС, спровоцировав катаклизм, который едва не привел к катастрофе. Грандиозный Выброс аномальной энергии изменяет Зону. Проверенных и относительно безопасных дорог больше нет. Целые уровни пропадают в сполохах аномалий. Сталкеры и даже экспедиции гибнут или оказываются запертыми на пропавших территориях. На карте Зоны появляются новые места. 

Изменения известной сталкерам карты Зоны нарушает хрупкий баланс сил. Между группировками разгорается вражда за новые территории, поля артефактов и сферы влияния. Больше нет старых врагов или друзей: каждый сам за себя. Между фракциями началась война. Главный герой — наемник, волей судьбы оказавшийся на самом острие противостояния между фракциями сталкеров, Стрелком и даже самой Зоной. Ему предстоит сыграть основную роль в событиях, которые привели к той точке, с которой начинается оригинальная игра._Nietzsches добавил 04.07.2009 в 15:11_
как вам игра? Скачать можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ( нужна регистрация) но ссылка меняется раз в 3 дня,ссылку тащат на блоги((( и все ложится,там же есть моды,патчи и еще всяка мелочь.

----------


## HARON

Игрушка кульная,как-то играл в неё с утра до вечера. Сейчас некогда.

----------


## Sanych

Мне нравятся Сталкеры. Толковая игрушка не смотря на кучи багов в младших версиях.

----------


## Stych

Я если и первую часть прошел, то вторая не зацепила, те же карты, те же лица. Плюс еще куча багов. По крайней мере была вначале. Забросил, не вставило.

----------


## Serj_2k

Дима, спасибо, скачал. скоро поставлю и посмотрю, чё там. мне, из сталкера чё крайне не понравилось, так это то, што артефакты, за которыми идёт охота, кроме меченного больше никому не нужны, гг. разбросай прямо под ноги их, или оружие или пофиг што, никто не заберёт ))

ну и запостю сюда статейку про сталкера, тока по-новее

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Зов Припяти – может, с третьего захода? (первый взгляд)*

Автор: Антон Костюкевич
Дата: 04.07.2009
взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Из всех "постсоветских" игр самые необычные отношения у отечественных покупателей сложились, пожалуй, с серией S.T.A.L.K.E.R.. Долгие годы ее дебютный проект был чем-то вроде несбыточной мечты, светлого идеала "гениальной и неповторимой игры". Затем мечта сбылась, материализовавшись, правда, в виде игры отнюдь не совершенной. Но несмотря на все недостатки, у проекта была та самая, простите за дурацкое выражение, метаморфическая "душа". Эта игра ощущалась и выглядела совершенно уникальным образом. Тут и вправду можно было поверить, что чернобыльская авария стала причиной куда более страшных изменений, нежели на самом деле. Изуродованные деревья, серые стены, полуразрушенные дома и заводы, вечная осень - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. профессионально нагонял тоску. Разумеется, в хорошем смысле. 

Увы, уникальная атмосфера и интересное визуальное исполнение буквально тонули в море ошибок и недоработок. Первые покупатели превратились в невольных бета-тестеров, да еще за собственные деньги. На разработчиков обрушилась лавина брани и отборных проклятий, но диски все равно раскупались, как пахлава на украинском пляже. 

С дополнением "Чистое небо" история повторилась с мистической точностью. На этапе разработки в нем виделся эдакий идеальный S.T.A.L.K.E.R., полностью доведенный до ума. На деле же половина интересных идей не заработала или заработала не так, как нужно. Заявленная война группировок оказалась сущей профанацией, система симуляции жизни (одно название чего стоит!) A-life безбожно сбоила… На "Чистое небо" даже жаловались из-за слишком темных ночей! С заходом солнца на голову героя будто опускалось глухое ведро - ну просто ни черта не было видно! Тем временем, многочисленные программные ошибки, ставшие визитной карточкой оригинальной игры, вернулись в расширенном и дополненном составе. 

*Живительный минимализм* 

И вот третья попытка - "Зов Припяти". Интересно, что информация о продолжении появилась 1 апреля. Неудивительно, что многие сочли это не самой удачной шуткой. А когда выяснилось, что "Зов" - не розыгрыш, появились уже новые подколки, только теперь в адрес самой игры. Мол, большинство людей уже на подсознательном уровне с подозрением относятся к S.T.A.L.K.E.R.. За два предыдущих выступления GSC серьезно подмочила репутацию, и верить на слово, что к третьей части все изменится, сейчас готовы только законченные оптимисты. 

Видимо, поэтому GSC в этот раз не торопится с громкими заявлениями и много новацией не обещает. Скорее, наоборот - некоторые ранее реализованные идеи уйдут в небытие. Например, война группировок, которая толком не работала в "Чистом небе" и на доведение которой, судя по всему, нужен серьезный запас времени. 

Время - вот, пожалуй, главный враг GSC. О первой игре сложили множество шуток, связанных с ее бесконечными задержками. Да и дата релиза продолжения тоже сдвигалась. Поэтому сейчас украинские умельцы оперативно и буквально по винтику пер***рают собственные наработки, выбирают самое лучшее и соединяют это в функционирующий без сбоев механизм. По всему выходит, что получится оригинальный S.T.A.L.K.E.R. с небольшими заимствованиями из "Чистого н***". Если подумать, не самый плохой из всех возможных вариантов. 

*Сложные отношения* 

Из того, что новая игра точно унаследует от "Чистого н***", пока заявлены модернизация оружия и "улучшенный" поиск всевозможных артефактов. Если вы уже успели забыть, то выглядело это вот так: по показаниям прибора приходилось определять примерное положение редкой штуковины и лезть в самый центр какой-нибудь аномалии, разрывающей все живое на куски. Модернизация различного вооружения станет еще обширнее, появятся новые улучшения и редкие детали. Хороший "ствол" понадобится не только для перестрелок с другими людьми, но и для охоты на мутантов. 

Со всякими жутковатыми тварями за последний год случилась интересная трансформация: их четко поделили на "хищников" и "травоядных". Теперь фауна Зоны в буквальном смысле будет рвать друг другу глотки в борьбе за выживание. Этим можно воспользоваться и, например, натравить стаю псевдособак на мутировавших кабанов. 

Отношения с людьми складываются по другой, пусть и банальной, но логичной и функциональной схеме. Чем больше вы вредите одной из группировок, тем враждебнее она к вам настраивается. Соответственно, при желании можно убить сотню других сталкеров и установить дипломатические отношения даже с бандитами. Возможна и нейтральная позиция, самая верная в Зоне, где давно уже действует правило "каждый сам за себя". 

Нейтралитет, кстати, пригодится и в других случаях. GSC, похоже, понимает, что большинство заданий первых двух игр были откровенно неинтересными и вторичными. Предполагается, что в "Зове Припяти" им на смену придут действительно интересные миссии, за подготовку которых отвечает отдельный человек. Простейший пример: бандиты предлагают вам напасть на стоянку сталкеров. Можно согласиться и получить соответствующее вознаграждение, можно рассказать про коварный план самим сталкерам и отбить атаку врагов, а можно, наконец, просто уйти по своим делам и забыть про конфликт. 

*Может быть, получится?* 

Свои дела придется улаживать на пяти новых локациях - в этот раз вместо количества решено сделать упор на качество. Новые земли будут просторными и богатыми на аномалии, артефакты, мутантов и других сталкеров. Мир по-прежнему создается на основе реальных карт, спутниковых снимков и планов местности, так что "Зов Припяти" можно воспринимать как интерактивный путеводитель по Чернобылю и окрестностям. В том числе по пустующему и мертвому сегодня городу Припяти - в GSC целиком воссоздают его восточный микрорайон. Среди других впечатляющих территорий - целый завод "Юпитер" и его окрестности с деревней и железнодорожной станцией. 

От нового дополнения глупо и наивно ждать революции. GSC показала, что она умеет делать игры выдающиеся, с внушительным миром и ворохом интересных идей, но ей постоянно мешают собственные амбиции. Сейчас авторы, кажется, их поумерили, и просто создают настоящий S.T.A.L.K.E.R., который давно ждут поклонники. Думаете, получится?


от себя добавлю, што игра клёвая, но разработчики прокололись на обидных мелочах. посмотрим, чё будет далее.

ЗЫ я среди тех оленей, которые купили лицензию, гг

----------


## Serj_2k

*Nietzsches*, скачал я гульку, установил, всё норм, тока хочет код и норм диск ... лекарство есть?

----------


## Jemal

Патч и NoCD для "С.Т.А.Л.К.Е.Р-Чистое Небо"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

парни, спс вам ещё раз за игру, отыграл на ура!

игра стала как-то серьёзнее, в некоторых моментах. в конце (который настал совершенно неожиданно) показалось, што он должен был быть совсем не такой ... хотя, "вторая часть", читай продолжение, уже как бы и было, поэтому всё нормально. серия игр получицца, как Криминальное чтиво 

были бы некоторые нововведения, как в этой части, и в первой, то на неё поноса лилось бы меньше и игра выглядела бы более самостоятельной. ибо в промо фильме смотрели одно, а получили пародию на это ... да што мне рассказывать, сами в курсе. жаль скрины найти не могу, хотя вродь што-то скринилось ...

карочь, Зов припяти жду

ЗЫ Мозырь основан на берегу р.Припять, если што

----------


## Serj_2k

нашёл таки скрины

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sadist

Вот,эта часть самая кульная,только вот конец подкачал,а так куча плюсов,и тебе война группировок и апгрейд оружия и мутантов нормально))

----------


## Sanych

А как по мне, так только первая часть атмосферная была. Хотя все сталкеры хороши как не крути.

----------


## Sadist

Ну как не крути так и Марио заип..мХотя да первый Сталкер-билет в мир зоны,так что для многих он самый запоминающийся))

----------


## SDS

*С садистами - не поспоришь, а сталкеры - пускай едут, веселее будет*

----------

